# What in the Stingray?......



## Schwinny (Mar 25, 2021)

Someone is trying to sell this as a 60's stingray. I'm skeptical. Says the serial # is C71046  which it cant be, followed by CH2042-6 which it could be without the hyphen except all this is on the rear left dropout. Still..... maybe parts or custom at the price asked. 200. Please gimme the low-down.... Ready.... Set...... Go !!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 25, 2021)

I see a stingray neck and schwinn badge but nothing else Schwinn, huffy chainguard after market Springer 
Just a bunch of parts someone threw together,  .maybe he meant " stingray type of bike "?


----------



## Robert Troub (Mar 25, 2021)

#notaschwinn
Or
www.notastingray.com


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2021)

Not a schwinn , Im with AS, maybe Huffy frame. I guess if you really wanted it or needed the parts.


----------



## Schwinny (Mar 26, 2021)

Thanks Guys. I was sure it wasn't a Schwinn but I was hoping they hung some good genuine parts on there. The guy selling it tells me he bought it at a final sale auction as a Stingray. Im pretty sure he knows by now and is himself trying to pass it off.... Ugh.
I buy more parts bikes than anything else... but not this time. 
Thanks for the help !!


----------

